# LED Micro projector advice, aaxa m2



## poopooman (Aug 9, 2011)

So i posted in the gaming thread about getting some advice on micro projectors but i guess that was probably the wrong thread to post in. So here i am in the home theater section which i guess fits a little better. I was looking into the aaxa m2 since i saw a cool review but wanted to see if anyone else had any opinions.

PS3 hooked up to my AAXA M2 LED Micro Projector - AnandTech Forums


----------



## poopooman (Aug 9, 2011)

*trouble hooking up projector to windows 7*

so im unfamiliar with windows 7 and i ended up getting an AAXA Tech M2 micro projector. I hooked it up find to both my ipad, iphone and ps3, but wasnt sure how to add multiple monitors in windows 7. is there some hot key. i know on my friends laptop there is a FN + some f key that lets you toggle. thanks!

btw this little led projector is great. im glad i got it


----------

